# Blue Cats



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

What's the biggest blue you guys have seen out st Hoover? I snagged few last Saturday Morning. Here is the biggest of them.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

At first I thought for sure this tread was about another mis identified Male Channel Cat, but you sir are spot-on, that is a true-blue! Congrats!

You pulled any good numbers out of there yet? or is it spotty/hit or miss?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow...theyre getting bigger. I would see at least one guy a week with at least one last year and they seemed to be only 10-12".


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I've caught a few close to 17"-18" besides this one. They seem to be growing and thriving nicely there.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe people have caught some in the 20" plus range. Does seem they are growing well. Now just have to keep them in Hoover.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Bimmer said:


> Now just have to keep them in Hoover.


AMEN!

Long Barbels


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Wow...theyre getting bigger. I would see at least one guy a week with at least one last year and they seemed to be only 10-12".


They grow fast eating all of those crappie, bass and saugeye.


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

True! A nice buffet to choose from. Cant weight to see some 20+pounders.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice!

So if you don't mind my asking...are you guys targeting the blue's at hoover? Just wondering if they'll hit a trolled bait like a saugeye would...


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

I have caught them that way before, and yes definitely targeting catfish.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> They grow fast eating all of those crappie, bass and saugeye.


I think the large gizzard shad population will be the mainstay of the diet.


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes there are some large shad there. Probably my favorite cut bsit to use.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I think the large gizzard shad population will be the mainstay of the diet.


I was just stirring things up a bit.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> I was just stirring things up a bit.


I know...:T


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bought a rod and reel from a kid at Cabelas on Saturday who claimed to have recently caught an 8 pound blue out at hoover... 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! I definitely think its possible. I wish there were more flatheads out there to snag.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Bought a rod and reel from a kid at Cabelas on Saturday who claimed to have recently caught an 8 pound blue out at hoover...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


More likely a large channel....but what do I know


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> More likely a large channel....but what do I know


I'm not sure how anyone would confuse a channel with a blue; wishful thinking I guess...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> I was just stirring things up a bit.


OOh, sounds fun. wanna share the popcorn? i like white cheddar though.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

my brother caught an 8-10" one a few weeks back not tagged so hopefully they are spawning. I have been hoping to catch a big catfish out of hoover all year long and all I'm getting is 24-31" channels. I know there is better places but with time and gas a bit of a factor I'm most likely to go close to home. To see this just gives me hope for next year and the years after if I can ever find time to go. Great catch!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone would confuse a channel with a blue; wishful thinking I guess...


It's an extremely common identification especially with large breeding channel cats. Heard it about once a week working my last job that had me around fishermen all the time. Blues, in general, are extremely uncommon in Ohio's rivers and lakes other than the Ohio river and very few lakes.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's one caught by Sluggojim a couple weeks ago Carolina rigging a Gizz4 crankbait for Wipers. It went 16lbs, but in the current with the hydro.Not huge by any means but still fun. We catch them here at Greenup Dam on the Ohio on spoons, stickbaits, flukes,5 & 6" swimbaits all while fishing for Wipers, so they will take your lures.We catch them on the Scioto in Portsmouth but that's where the Scioto empties into the Ohio. When your Blues get bigger, look out for some fun!!


----------



## blynd fishin (Feb 26, 2011)

I've caught a few Blue cats outta Hoover....none bigger than 20in. I never target them specifically but they do seem to like baits that are moving. I still havent caught one at Dillon. I hope the project at Hoover is going well because you can just tell by looking at them that 1 day they are gonna be monsters.

BTW if you are having trouble identifying them just try n remember that on a Channel the anal fin has more of a Curve to it, while on a Blue the anal fin is more Boxed. If you still cannot tell, count the rays on the anal fin....29 or less= Channel, 30+=Blue.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I caught a four last year two were tagged. Got a couple hats  
G
Both under 20"

Carpe Diem


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Love fishing the Ohio, I grew up on it down the road in South Point. I've been thinking of taking a trip down to the Greenup damn one of these weekends. The only downside is, is that you can't eat them. I'm sure people pull some monsters down there though.

Nice fish by the way! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Once you catch a blue you will never mistake a channel for one again.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Biggest I've caught was just under 20" and all have been pretty fat so they seem to be doing pretty well in Hoover. Got a few hats and certificates from tagged blues this year. All have been caught trolling cranks for saugeye.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow they are growing fast!

Carpe Diem


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

In the Hoover report last week there was a 22" caught.

Does sound like they are growing which is great.


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Wheres the best place to fish for catfish at Hoover, and is night time the best time?


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

The Northern Pool is pretty productive. If you can find the shad the cats will usually follow. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

